# Niche zero calibration issues



## hamster88 (Jul 16, 2010)

I have issues with calibrating a niche zero. When you turn the silver dial clockwise to set it. How tight do you turn it ? I ask because I can get a large variance depending on how tight I turn it. There seems to be no foolproof way of setting it.

Also is it normal for it to need calibrating every time I make a large grind setting ? For example espresso to pour over.

Thanks


----------



## 3888 (Oct 20, 2012)

There is a video of this by davecuk on YouTube that should help you.If not hopefully someone with more knowledge than I will come along and answer with some help


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

I think Dave said to turn the silver ring with two fingers, light pressure and let your fingers slip as soon as there's resistance. I think a repeatable method is the most important thing as presumably you're just turning until the burrs touch.

It's essential that you clean the burrs before calibrating or otherwise you will get variation.

I've not noticed issues on variance but I've not owned my niche for long.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

You turn the silver ring as tight as you want or until it stops moving and then you move the calibration ring to any point of reference you choose (typically the calibration dot)....the grinder is now calibrated to whatever setting you wanted to mark at whatever point you've marked it. If you want a coarse setting to be at 0 you can calibrate it so a coarse setting is zero. Most people want the calibration dot to represent the point the burrs completely lock up. Calibration doesn't do anything to the grinder, it just provides a unique point of reference for the user. Once you've done it once there's no need to do it again unless you accidentally move the black ring independently of the silver one and can't remember where it was to move it back....in this case when recalibrating you'd be lucky if your settings were the same because as you've noticed you can get a lot of variance depending on how much you torque it down.

As said above you need to clean the burrs before calibrating to the point the burrs touch. If you want to calibrate the burrs touching at the calibration dot, you just turn it until it stops turning, no need to gorilla down, as soon as there's resistance and it stops moving just turn the calibration ring to the calibration point and then don't touch the calibration ring again, ever.

When you dismantle the grinder for cleaning and put it back together again, if you do so without moving the calibration ring then your settings will be the same as before you cleaned it but if you move the calibration ring then you'll need to dial in again.

You don't need to recalibrate when changing from coarse to fine or fine to coarse...if you try to do that you'll just be changing the grind settings all the time.


----------

